# Landscape lighting ideas?



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Have been doing g a full lawn and flower bed reno this spring and wondering about landscaping lights. I would prefer solar as wiring is not currently in the areas. Any thoughts are welcome or pictures of types of lights that would look good. Placement is another question on where to put them. Not my strong subject so opinions are welcome! Thanks I'm advance!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I learned a lot watching the "Lighting Doctor" videos on YouTube. His niche is low voltage landscape lighting. I wouldn't waste time on solar. The technology just isn't up to the task yet, in my opinion.

I used flush well lights in the lawn so I can mow right over them, as well as spotlights and path lighting in the beds. Here's how my place ended up last year…


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> I learned a lot watching the "Lighting Doctor" videos on YouTube. His niche is low voltage landscape lighting. I wouldn't waste time on solar. The technology just isn't up to the task yet, in my opinion.
> 
> I used flush well lights in the lawn so I can mow right over them, as well as spotlights and path lighting in the beds. Here's how my place ended up last year…


Thank you! I will check that out.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

If you haven't seen his posts, this guy knows a thing or two as well. You may get some ideas from these:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2554&hilit=ware+lighting
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=32026&p=438074&hilit=ware+lighting#p438074


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@WillyT I'm with @Lawn Noob i watched a ton of youtube vids from lighting doctor and AK lighting and was able to do my own as well.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> @WillyT I'm with @Lawn Noob i watched a ton of youtube vids from lighting doctor and AK lighting and was able to do my own as well.


AK Lightning is great too. I'd forgotten about him. He really helped me up my game. Post pics!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> Have been doing g a full lawn and flower bed reno this spring and wondering about landscaping lights. I would prefer solar as wiring is not currently in the areas. Any thoughts are welcome or pictures of types of lights that would look good. Placement is another question on where to put them. Not my strong subject so opinions are welcome! Thanks I'm advance!


 Your brick would home look great with some oblique lighting!


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> itsmejson said:
> 
> 
> > @WillyT I'm with @Lawn Noob i watched a ton of youtube vids from lighting doctor and AK lighting and was able to do my own as well.
> ...


@WillyT your home would be very easy to run wire. The only obstacle I see from your pictures is running wire underneath the pathway to get from the left side of house to the right.

This was my original plan:
- circles for uplights (blue lines for trees)
- triangles for pathlights


Finished project w/ mounted transformer




All in all it was a pretty easy project other than trying to figure out the best way to run the cable. I was able to complete the install in a day.

I ended up scratching the 3 uplights for the garage roof lines because I couldn't figure out a way to place lights there other than hiring someone to core drill for uplights. Also scratched the uplights for the entry way roof because it created really harsh lines


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


That looks great! I had a similar problem (on a smaller scale) at my garage due to existing concrete. I found light fixtures that take two bulbs that shot up and down. I only have one existing light there, so I replaced it with the two way light and bought bulbs to match my low voltage color temperature. You can buy more of less lumens to match the low voltage stuff too.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

itsmejson said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > itsmejson said:
> ...


Thank you for sharing! I found a long flex drill bit to go under the sidewalk. I will wait a bit to see the flower bed grow but want to put lighting in. I have a plan to run an electrical plug out to pull power from under the two bedroom windows. Thanks again!


----------



## smithmal (3 mo ago)

I'm also interested in DIY a low voltage outdoor lighting for my residence. Like many of you I have also watched a slew of YT videos on low voltage outdoor lighting from AK and Lighting Doctor. I've tried to discern cost vs. value for several different "high quality" low voltage lighting products including: 
Kichler
FX Luminaire
AMP
Volt
 But have not found a source that really breaks down the difference. I've also not found a source that compares and contrasts value with different lighting bulbs. I noticed that AK Lighting sells guides and lighting courses for various prices: [AK Lighting] Landscape Lighting Course Basic Guide = $100 Full Guide = $200 Full Guide + Personal Help = $500 The Basic guides provides info on what lights to use and where to get them. If the content is quality it could diffinitely be worth the cost. Has anyone purchased any of these courses from AK Lighting? I can't find any reviews on them on the varous forums I've visiting and am not sure the material in it will be redundant/unhelpful vs the info that is already out on the net for free.


----------



## LawnOCDfanatic (5 mo ago)

The real question is do they make light fixture that can light up the lawn so you can see the stripes at night, but without seeing the light bulb at eye level.


----------



## potchiasti (3 mo ago)

A few path lightings placed in the side along with the side of your home is always a good start. Then you can start experimenting with a few up lighting, flood lights and all that. Just make sure to not overdo it that would cause eyestrain for the neighbors at night and you should be fine


----------

